# New Season: The Mind of a Chef



## mr drinky (Sep 14, 2013)

The new season of The Mind of the Chef is on and this year they have Sean Brock and April Bloomfield as the chefs. I was so-so with David Chang last season, but I still thought it was a good format. It will be interesting to see how it develops. 

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 14, 2013)

will have to put back on the record list.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never heard of this show, I will have to check it out. I dined at Sean Brock's Husk in Nashville over the summer and had a nice dinner. Overhyped but good food and great service.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 14, 2013)

My old Sous is the Sous at the Husk in Nashville and while working in Charleston I got to work with Sean and eat at Husk and McCrady's I will need to check this out.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like it will not be shown in my area.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 14, 2013)

I will say that the chicken skins at Husk were dynooooomite!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Sep 14, 2013)

Season one is on Netflix and the current season I believe should be viewable on the PBS website. We were watching the first two episodes today at work.


----------



## gic (Sep 14, 2013)

You can probably stream it from th epbs site (and last season as well) cause it is PBS


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 15, 2013)

so after looking at the pbs site episodes 1-8 are brock and 9-16 are chef april bloomfield


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 15, 2013)

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365074520/ episode 1 season 2


----------



## Lefty (Sep 16, 2013)

I like April Bloomfield. She has kind of a different approach, which is refreshing.


----------



## cookinstuff (Sep 16, 2013)

I enjoyed the first season, but they seemed to have removed the videos for Canadians to watch on youtube, thanks for the PBS advice will have to check it out. I don't enjoy cooking shows, but this one was a good watch.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> The new season of The Mind of the Chef is on and this year they have Sean Brock and April Bloomfield as the chefs. I was so-so with David Chang last season, but I still thought it was a good format. It will be interesting to see how it develops.
> 
> k.



Gawd, I loved the Chang mind of a chef last year. If you look past his pride, (its not what hes all about really anyways) he really is an interesting guy who brings together some fun food.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 22, 2013)

I just happened to catch this on a friends DVR...don't usually go in for reality shows. so I was surprised to discover this wasn't a reality show at all...it's what DDD would be if it had any actual content and integrity. Good find.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 28, 2013)

These Sean Brock episodes are really good IMO. 

k.


----------



## daveb (Oct 28, 2013)

I enjoyed this series last year - despite Chang -is he always hammered? Good guests, good locations, good food. Can't find it this year in my local lineup. Still PBS?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 28, 2013)

daveb said:


> I enjoyed this series last year - despite Chang -is he always hammered? Good guests, good locations, good food. Can't find it this year in my local lineup. Still PBS?



It is still on PBS, but as is often the case with PBS, the shows are made available to the local affiliates and it is up to your local station to air it or not -- and when they want to air it. So it may be airing now, it may eventually air, or never air. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 28, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> These Sean Brock episodes are really good IMO.
> 
> k.



+1 Spectacular, I think. Sean is the essence of passion and dedication to craft AFAICT. Seems 100% legit too.


----------



## split0101 (Oct 28, 2013)

Added to my TiVo. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been really enjoying this season so far. The "seeds" episode has been my favorite so far. I really appreciate all that Sean Brock has done to elevate and re-discover heritage southern food. I was very under-impressed when I ate at Husk, but I understand the restaurant biz first hand. No matter how good you are, you can't be 100% awesome all the time. I love the low country and Charleston area, and we would probably be living there now if the whole c-word thing hadn't happened. Watching these episodes makes me want to be there even more.
Looking forward to more!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 11, 2013)

The April Bloomfield episodes started now. The first one was of her tracing her culinary roots in London and it was so-so. It didn't have the inspirational or entertainment value that Brock or Chang had. Basically, there were a lot of Brits being very nice and complimentary of each other. I hope it picks up a bit, but I am still interested in seeing what she has to show. That's one thing I love about this program: it gives a chef ample time to do what they want and show what they do. It isn't crammed into a 10-minute bit in some larger one-off cooking show. 

k.


----------

